# GoPro Hero3 Silver or Black?



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

I know this has been asked numerous times as I've read a bunch of reviews here and on other sites...but I'm looking for some real world reviews from those that actually own and use the camera...not someone that only used it to review it.

My thoughts on uses...

a) mountain biking (obviously)
b) Skiing
c) underwater, beach, snorkel
d) pictures - small tough camera to take pictures from hikes, etc.

My technology at home...is an all Mac shop, macbook pro's to be exact.

What I need help with is deciding if the extra $100 is worth the upgrade to the Black from the Silver. Obviously this is just a toy and nothing more than that as I'm not a videographer...that said which would/did you choose and why?


----------



## RockyRider (Nov 21, 2004)

I would say get the silver. I've had an H2 for years and never had an issue with it. I got an H3 Black 6 months ago and received my third warranty replacement last week and this one the remote doesn't work. I've never been hard on them, updated the software, used class 10 SanDisk Extreme cards, yadda yadda yadda. With the first one, every third or fourth file would be corrupt and the camera couldn't repair it (no matter which card I used), with the second one the remote and camera wouldn't maintain a connection, and the third one the microphone recorded screeching audio all the time. Now this new on the remote won't even turn on. 

I hope others have had better experiences than me with theirs but judging from GoPro's own support forums it seems the Black edition has known issues. Even the emails I'm getting from their support people say they know they have issues. Just seems to me like they should've worked those out before they released it. 

The friends I know who own the Silver edition haven't had any problems as long as they kept their software up to date.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice...I did end up going with a silver. 

I just couldn't see myself using the features on the black either.


----------



## unsponsored (Nov 8, 2006)

My thoughts -

GoPro Hero 3 ? Black vs Silver vs White | Unsponsored


----------



## unsponsored (Nov 8, 2006)

black hero3+ - GoPro Hero3 + Black Edition ? First Look | Unsponsored


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a Hero 3 black and have no issues with it. Works great - make sure you have the latest firmware. I also have the Hero 2 and Hero HD. All great cameras - the only thing I wish the Hero 3 had was better battery life like the Hero 2 and HD have - I have to use an external battery bacpac to get roughly the same battery life as one battery on the Hero 2 or HD.

It isn't bad where I have issues using the camera on rides - just have extra batteries - I got the Wasabi external charger that comes with 2 batteries and have been on all day rides and rarely had to use any of the extra batteries between the external battery bacpac and the battery in the Hero 3.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Quick question: Does the 3+ use the same batteries as the 3?


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes both the 3+ and 3 use the same battery. Also if you are considering the two cameras. The Hero 3 Black comes with the wireless remote wheras the Silver doesn't. If you are wanting to have the wireless remote, I would go with the Black as I believe the remote is like around $70. Only $25 more and you get the Black with better sensor and higher video resolutions. 

If the wireless remote isn't your thing, you can do the Silver if 4K recording doesn't appeal to you and having the higher sensor. The Silver is equivalent closely to the Hero 2 and the Hero 2 which I do have is an excellent camera.


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

They're suppose to be the same physical size but the 3+ gets a higher capacity battery stock.


----------



## unsponsored (Nov 8, 2006)

unsponsored said:


> black hero3+ - GoPro Hero3 + Black Edition ? First Look | Unsponsored


Read my superficial review which isn't a review but a 1st look at the camera! A full review will follow after a good time using the camera. I wouldn't want it to be superficial.


----------



## unsponsored (Nov 8, 2006)

unsponsored said:


> black hero3+ - GoPro Hero3 + Black Edition ? First Look | Unsponsored


Read my superficial review which isn't a review but a 1st look at the camera! A full review will follow after a good time using the camera. I wouldn't want it to be superficial.


----------

